# Anatomy for ICD-10



## DebbiePottsEngland (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anyone have a presentation or recommendation for training on anatomy for ICD-10.  Our chapter is looking to have a few presentaiton on this and was wondering if anyone had anything they would share or if they have any ideas on how to present this your ideas would be greatly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 24, 2011)

I taught Anatomy and physiology using the coloring books.  You can go to any book store and find them.  Now they have separate anatomy coloring books.  Most have one or 2 pages of text that describes the anatomy depicted by the picture on the opposite page and includes even what color to use.  I aways suggest one person to read the text and augment the txt where necessary while the students do the coloring as each area is covered.  I recently suggested this to a friend that was struggling in her anatomy class.  I told her to dictate the txt and play it back while coloring.  She was amazed and yester called to tell me that she did so well on the second test that the instructor wants to see her coloring book!  It could make for a great chapter meeting!


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks so much that is an excellent idea.  Now i am truly excited.  Thanks again


----------

